# Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......



## Alias (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay, how would you handle this one?

Had a house fire last summer with a lot of smoke damage.  Kitchen had a couple of damaged cabinets, the french doors to the outside in the laundry room were a casualty along with a little vinyl siding.

So, contractor A comes in and pulls permits for temporary electrical, sheetrock replacement (1st insurance claim), and a reroof (2nd insurance claim).   I okayed the electrical and roof.

Today, I had contractor B in my office first thing screaming at me that there were all kinds of problems with this house that he had just bought and accusing me of not doing my job.  He started in on how there were no overhead lights or switches in the living room, no hard wired smoke detectors, the bathtub in one of the bathrooms wasn't right, the disposal wasn't installed correctly, heater wasn't working properly, no obscure glass in the bathroom windows, etc., etc., etc.  and the county wouldn't have allowed this to happen.  He kept saying that with a $130,000 remodel this should all have been done, especially the hard wired smoke detectors.

I got him calmed down, told him I didn't know about the other work, and went and pulled the original permit.  Sure enough, the permit was for sheetrock, temp. electrical, and roofing.  Contractor B apoligized to me for flying off the handle.  I thanked him for informing me of the work that was done without a permit.  I will be meeting him in the AM to look at a few things and I advised him to file a complaint with the CSLB.

So, the tally for work without a permit stands at - windows, tub, water heater, disposal (plumbing), heater (mechanical), and possibly some extra electrical.  Sometime during the non-permitted process, the homeowner/contractor switched the utilities from LPG to all electric.

And now, the rest of the story.......................

Both of these contractors are 'problem children' and I have dinged them for work deficiencies in the past.  Add to this that they both dislike each other and you now get the full picture.  :roll:

Sue, sandbox monitor


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

Pistols at 20 paces?   

A good friend and retired Code Official always warned us 'kids' not to let "someone else make a snowball and have you throw it for them."   

I like the first option the best.  :twisted:

Now, EVERYBODY out of the sandbox! Sue wants to play...  :lol:


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

Sue,

I would probably call the homeowner and ask them to come and discuss the project and any

contracts that might be in-place.   If I had the support from the "political powers that be",

I would probably suspend Contractor A'  license and impose a good hefty fine.    In the

process, you or one of your many staff could go over to the project location with a

good digital camera and do some documenting.

Since you will be the referee, ask the homeowner what they want to do, or more accurately,

...what they are "legally required to do" at this point.     Yeah, I know,  ...you haven't got

enough to do already.    Now, you have to clear out the sandbox and see what is legally

in-place.    Another suggestion is for the homeowner to contact their attorney to see

where they stand to alleviate some of the refereeing on your part.

Keep us informed though!    You know how we love some good drama.


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

I think you handled it right with the first response.


----------



## Alias (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

globe trekker -

Contractor B is the new owner!  I'm kind of chortling over his dilemma because he has given me numerous headaches.  Karma will get you in the end.    

I did a CYA today and told the mayor (boss is on vacation).  His comment was that this sounded like it might be a real estate problem as we are in CA and there are disclosure laws.

Sue.....Caveat Emptor


----------



## Alias (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

John Drobysh & cboboggs -

Thanks for the input.  As a 'one person show', I sometimes wonder if I am handling things correctly.

Sue


----------



## incognito (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

Can't imagine a competent contractor buying a house with all those problems. Maybe should have sprung for an inspection prior to purchasing.


----------



##  (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

Lock these two contractors in a room. Let them fight it out and if nothing happens, toss in a tiger.


----------



## north star (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

*Tigerloose,*

*I like your idea! :lol:     A guaranteed "results oriented" solution.*


----------



## Alias (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......



			
				tigerloose said:
			
		

> Lock these two contractors in a room. Let them fight it out and if nothing happens, toss in a tiger.


Great idea!  It would take care of two problems at the same time.   :lol:

Sue


----------



## Alias (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......



			
				incognito said:
			
		

> Can't imagine a competent contractor buying a house with all those problems. Maybe should have sprung for an inspection prior to purchasing.


I didn't say anything about either of them being competent.  :roll:   These two I have written correction notices on more than once.

Sue


----------



## incognito (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......

Sorry I should have used the "smilie" for sarcasm.


----------



## Alias (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Permits, we don't need no stinkin' permits......



			
				incognito said:
			
		

> Sorry I should have used the "smilie" for sarcasm.


Sorry, sometimes I can be very obtuse.

Sue


----------

